# Cordillera Communications contract expiring with DirecTV on Jan 1



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

The Colorado Springs - Pueblo NBC affiliate, KOAA, has begun running a periodic scroll asking viewers to call DirecTV and ask them not to drop the channel as of January 1. A Facebook post reply says, 


> It is possible as KOAA5 and our parent company negotiates re-transmission of our signal with DirectTV. You can take action, by calling DirectTV at 1-800-531-5000 to express that you don't want KOAA5 dropped.


Here is a link to an advertisement saying the same thing. KOAA is owned by Cordillera Communications, a subsidiary of Evening Post Industries.

DirecTV has started sub-channel 5.1: "Important Information about your NBC station". Directvpromise.com says,


> Cordillera Update
> DIRECTV intends to keep Cordillera Communications' local stations in our customers' line-ups, but first needs permission from Cordillera since only they can remove or retain any of these stations from people living in or around the communities they're licensed to serve. We will keep working closely with Cordillera to ensure there's no unnecessary interruption to anyone's usual service, while also preventing significant price increases for the same free broadcast TV these same customers have always received.


Cordillera owns many small-market stations which may be affected. Per the Wikipedia entry:



> *City of license** / **Market*​
> *Station*​
> *Channel*​
> *Network Affiliation*​
> ...


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm ready
8.1 KPAX and 2.1 KREM with my AM 21 hooked up to my genie


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

KOAA has put up a webpage giving their side of the story. I'm guessing that all of the Cordillera stations have the same info posted. Note the following:


> We are seeking less than a dime per day of the significant fees that subscribers pay DirecTV each month. Yes, less than a dime per day for the most popular channels on the DirecTV system.


If they were to get a dime per day, that would be $3 per month. If the big four network stations all got the same, it would cost DirecTV $12/month wholesale for local network stations, that are free OTA. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Exactly. I personally don't understand why dtv doesn't give all their subs an am21 and an OTA. Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Exactly. I personally don't understand why dtv doesn't give all their subs an am21 and an OTA. Done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your call volume would skyrocket.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> Exactly. I personally don't understand why dtv doesn't give all their subs an am21 and an OTA. Done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people wouldn't even want an antenna. I recently took mine down because I get everything I want without it here in SoCal.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Temporarily the call volume would skyrocket. But it wouldn't last long. And would be worth it financially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Folks for whom this is really important already have their AM21s. And there must be millions of subs in the boonies who can't get OTA of their locals. 

But a dime a day---- a "mere dime": HAH! That's a lot of money for TV.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> Exactly. I personally don't understand why dtv doesn't give all their subs an am21 and an OTA. Done.


If they were going to do that, they should never have removed the tuner from the receivers. Antennas are more complicated to get right than dishes, which only need line of sight to the satellites.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, even if you make it standard as part of an install there are so many variables. Just like how an installer won't know for sure the best place to install a dish until they get there and see what's around, it's even worse with antennas where obstructions, terrain, the height of your house, electrical noise, airports, and any multipath issues and other things play a factor on what's needed for reliable reception without drop outs anytime an airplane is approaching the airport or a business next door turns on their neon sign. Also, if the installer happens to get there on a day where the DX conditions are right, it will be nearly impossible to determine a reliable place to install the antenna when you got stations 100+ miles away causing adjacent and co-channel interference to local stations no matter how the antenna is positioned.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder if the technology used to make the new type of flat electronically steerable satellite antennas that don't have to be aimed would work for UHF/VHF frequencies? If it could, it would eliminate a lot of the difficulties associated with antenna installation since it wouldn't have to be aimed, and the computational power required for the phased array calculations should easily be able to handle multipath. Still wouldn't work for everyone, since some people are just too far away or there is a mountain in the way, but at least it would solve a lot of the problems that make antenna installation so much more complicated than dish installation - in particular the "I can get all my stations but not at the same time because they're in more than one direction" problem.

Directv has reportedly been talking to Kymeta about flat satellite antennas, as it would allow a pretty simple self-install procedure for satellite and eliminate truck rolls for dish out of alignment since it doesn't need to be aimed. Might help the WAF if you have a flat panel on your roof (in the south) or on the side of your house (in the north) since that's a lot easier to make look nice than a dish. You can already buy them in Europe, about 100 Euros for a flat Ku antenna and the gain is very similar to an equal sized dish after adjusting for the incident angle.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, they've done it. KOAA, and I assume the other Cordillera stations, were pulled from DirecTV after midnight. Happy New Year's! The station had the nerve to run advertisements saying, "Call DirecTV and tell them not to drop KOAA". They must assume that their viewers are really ignorant of the process, that it's their decision whether DirecTV can continue re-transmission during negotiations.

A quick check shows that at least some NBC shows/episodes are still available for download/streaming (KOAA is NBC and the only station involved I can check):

1. Through DirecTV website
2. Through DVR guide (station name with plug sign + to the left of the guide)
3. Through NBC website (requires DirecTV login)

*Regarding the latter, I wonder if DirecTV has a streaming agreement directly with NBC that will be unaffected during the local affiliate blackout?*

New Directvpromise message:


> Rest assured, DIRECTV has every intention of seeing that KOAA is returned to you as soon as possible. Satellite and cable customers now spend $9.3 billion to have "free" over-the-air programs, yet Cordillera Communications is withholding its permission for DIRECTV to keep offering the NBC station to any customers living in Colorado Springs, Pueblo and the surrounding communities unless DIRECTV obligates all of these same Colorado customers to paying nearly six times more just to return what they had before.
> 
> We believe loyalty should always be rewarded and never abused, and appreciate your patience since it has a direct impact on what you ultimately spend. Broncos fans can be sure of seeing all upcoming playoff games on CBS. Colorado's Congressional representatives are also paying attention and the House and Senate recently passed legislation to help rein in some of these chronic abuses and end these station shakedowns like KOAA's once and for all. We join members of Congress and the rest of our Colorado Springs and Pueblo customers in demanding KOAA return to your home now.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I checked the other day and my Series Manager has nothing recording on KOAA. On occasion we watch their local news(which is very 3rd rate..) but they do have the Sunday Night football games and playoffs this year.
Lucky for me I can get OTA for the Winter Classic today....I have an AM21 on the way....but hope for others this doesn't last to long...


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I finally found the Winter Classic at NBC Sports Live Extra. It looks like the NBC NFL Playoff game might appear there as well.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

kkl said:


> I finally found the Winter Classic at NBC Sports Live Extra. It looks like the NBC NFL Playoff game might appear there as well.


So I am trying it...All I get is a black screen. I signed in as a Directv subscriber....


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> So I am trying it...All I get is a black screen. I signed in as a Directv subscriber....


It appears to be using Adobe Flash Player. You might also try reloading or different browser (I'm getting it with Chrome). There's also an app as an alternative.



Edit: Just tried the Android app and it's working with DirecTV login.


----------



## stanb42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lexington, KY (WLEX 18) NBC (18.1) blocked on both satellite and OTA (AM-21).

In reviewing our viewing habits, not sure we're going to be missing it much. Indoor antenna directly to the TV is an option, but not sure it's worth the hassle of all of the switching.....

MeTV (18.2) still ok, so apparently the issue is with the NBC feed only.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

stanb42 said:


> Lexington, KY (WLEX 18) NBC (18.1) blocked on both satellite and OTA (AM-21).
> 
> In reviewing our viewing habits, not sure we're going to be missing it much. Indoor antenna directly to the TV is an option, but not sure it's worth the hassle of all of the switching.....
> 
> MeTV (18.2) still ok, so apparently the issue is with the NBC feed only.


Its blocked on your AM21? Didn't know they could block an OTA channel.....


----------



## ClayKY (Jan 31, 2003)

Can anyone explain to me how Time Warner can show out of market affiliates during disputes, but satellite providers can't? The double standard satellite lives by is frustrating, i.e. neighboring markets.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

bnwrx said:


> Its blocked on your AM21? Didn't know they could block an OTA channel.....


This is news to me, too. Can anyone else confirm this is happening? I would be REALLY pissed if Directv had a dispute with a local station and blocked my ability to receive the OTA version of the channel using their equipment.

That's something that is absolutely not required, so if this is actually what is happening Directv must be doing it to spite the Cordillera, but is hurting their customers in the process.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Did you try to tune to the OTA channel? Perhaps it's just the guide data that's blocked on the AM21. If D*'s OTA module is anything like E*'s then you still get the channel but the guide shows "unavailable" or other wording to indicate the dispute is on. It's a pain for the DVR programming but at least you can still see the channel manually.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ClayKY said:


> Can anyone explain to me how Time Warner can show out of market affiliates during disputes, but satellite providers can't? The double standard satellite lives by is frustrating, i.e. neighboring markets.


Cable operators have different rules when it comes to locals, although for Time Warner Cable it kind of backfired when the stations they used objected and sued:
http://deadline.com/2012/07/nexstar-time-warner-cable-hearst-retransmission-consent-suit-302453/

Satellite is limited to the stations that are in the Nielsen area and neighboring stations on the Significantly Viewed list. In some cases DirecTV has activated neighboring locals during a dispute, provided the spot beam coverage is enough, the problem though is usually only bordering counties have neighboring significantly viewed stations while the inner part of the market doesn't:
http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/significantviewedstations112013.pdf


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

stanb42 said:


> Lexington, KY (WLEX 18) NBC (18.1) blocked on both satellite and OTA (AM-21).
> 
> In reviewing our viewing habits, not sure we're going to be missing it much. Indoor antenna directly to the TV is an option, but not sure it's worth the hassle of all of the switching.....
> 
> MeTV (18.2) still ok, so apparently the issue is with the NBC feed only.


DIRECTV has never blocked an over the air tuner before that I have ever heard.

I know there's a few stations that changed channel affiliations and such at the new year, that didn't happen to be this one too did it? If so that could explain it if it was a switch involved for the broadcast freq as well. Bizarre coincidence if it is though.


----------



## stanb42 (Dec 3, 2009)

For clarity, here's what's happening in the Lexington, KY area concerning WLEX.

Tune to ch 18 on DirecTV. I get a screen directing me to DirectvPromise.com blah blah. The guide for 18 still shows their normal schedule.
Tune to ch 18-1 DTV-OTA. I get the DirecTV logo, but the guide shows ALERT Important infor about your NBC station, with a more detailed message about how DTV doesn't have permission from Raycom to rebroadcast the station.

So different behaviors for satellite and OTA receptions concerning this local channel.

I hooked up a simple loop antenna to the back of my TV and can receive it fine.

So yes, DTV can/will block OTA channels.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

stanb42 said:


> For clarity, here's what's happening in the Lexington, KY area concerning WLEX.
> 
> Tune to ch 18 on DirecTV. I get a screen directing me to DirectvPromise.com blah blah. The guide for 18 still shows their normal schedule.
> Tune to ch 18-1 DTV-OTA. I get the DirecTV logo, but the guide shows ALERT Important infor about your NBC station, with a more detailed message about how DTV doesn't have permission from Raycom to rebroadcast the station.
> ...


Check, I'll bet you have 2 channel 18-1. The one you are seeing is put up on the satellite by Directv. They have either renumbered your Chanel or you have 2 channel 18-1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stanb42 (Dec 3, 2009)

OK. Got it.

Not sure why DTV would confuse me that way 

thx.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

I live in Lexington and Directv absolutely has blocked WLEX's OTA channel 18-1 received through AM21, as well as channel 18, which it distributes via satellite. 18-1 was actually blocked a few days prior to the dropping of 18 on January 1st. The Guide still shows programming as usual but clicking on anything there simply takes you to a picture of the Directv logo (on 18-1) or a statement saying "The owner of this channel has removed it from the Directv line-up despite our repeated requests to keep it on..." There is no explanation why they are blocking the OTA signal. There is a sub channel, 18-2, which, as indicated already, has not be blocked. 

All that said, WLEX and it's parent company's desire to get over $3 per month per subscriber strikes me as way over the top, especially for programming and signal that are available to me without charge simply by using an antenna (which, by the way, I already have). In our home, our tv's are rarely ever tuned to either 18 or 18-1. Imagine what the Directv bill would be if every channel got $3+ per month. I appreciate Directv being willing to stand up against such outlandish demands on my behalf.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Check, I'll bet you have 2 channel 18-1. The one you are seeing is put up on the satellite by Directv. They have either renumbered your Chanel or you have 2 channel 18-1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Based on this comment which came in while I was writing my previous comments, I did some checking and can confirm there are indeed two 18-1's and the one marked as "OTA" is not blocked. The one that my tuners defaulted to was the one marked as the "info" one. 
Appreciate that observation and opportunity to verify and clarify.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

Lexington here...yeah I think I can ride it out with my antenna. Changing input on my TV is just SO hard,LOL.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Based upon my limited experience with the Am21; it displays channels which are only on a database provided by DirecTV. I suspect if you were to hook up your antenna to your TV tuner, if your TV has an HDTV tuner, then scan, you should get the "blocked" channels. In regards to DIsh, and their Hopper USB OTA stick; a disputed OTA channel will show up. We had the local CBS affiliate removed for 12 hours; it was still coming in via the OTA USB stick.



slice1900 said:


> This is news to me, too. Can anyone else confirm this is happening? I would be REALLY pissed if Directv had a dispute with a local station and blocked my ability to receive the OTA version of the channel using their equipment.
> 
> That's something that is absolutely not required, so if this is actually what is happening Directv must be doing it to spite the Cordillera, but is hurting their customers in the process.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

So if you type '18-1' you get the one with the logo, so the only way to tune it is to go to the guide and select the second one? Or does hitting channel up or down from the logo one get you the actual 18-1?

Dunno why Directv feels the need to drag OTA customers into the dispute. Some people will have acquired an AM21 specifically to be immune to such disputes. It isn't their problem if Directv is in a dispute, so why do they feel they need to inconvenience those customers. What a stupid anti-customer move on their part, with no justification whatsoever!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> So if you type '18-1' you get the one with the logo, so the only way to tune it is to go to the guide and select the second one? Or does hitting channel up or down from the logo one get you the actual 18-1?
> 
> Dunno why Directv feels the need to drag OTA customers into the dispute. Some people will have acquired an AM21 specifically to be immune to such disputes. It isn't their problem if Directv is in a dispute, so why do they feel they need to inconvenience those customers. What a stupid anti-customer move on their part, with no justification whatsoever!


It doesn't seem as though they are. They carry one channel 18-1 on satellite for the convenience of those in the area. They can't carry it if the content provider pulls permission. So, the other 18-1, the OTA channel, is not disturbed by the dispute.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

So my AM21N arrived today...set it up...testing now, but it appears all is working just fine. Should be able to record Saturday's NFL nighttime game.... YEA!!..... I am even picking up an additional PBS feed out of Denver. You can't believe what I am using for an antenna.....An old "rabbit ears" thing from the 70s!!!, but getting good numbers on my locals....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> It doesn't seem as though they are. They carry one channel 18-1 on satellite for the convenience of those in the area. They can't carry it if the content provider pulls permission. So, the other 18-1, the OTA channel, is not disturbed by the dispute.


No, the satellite channel is "18". You can only get "18-1" if you have an AM21 or H20/HR20. It sounds like they are ADDING this extra 18-1 to screw over the people who view the channel via OTA to direct more anger at the local station. I'll bet there are a lot of people who don't even realize they are/should be getting these channels via their AM21 and assume they are blocked by the dispute when they see that logo message they've put on on the extra 18-1.

This is really really shady behavior on Directv's part!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rock on!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> No, the satellite channel is "18". You can only get "18-1" if you have an AM21 or H20/HR20.


Or simply an antenna and modern TV. 
Pretty sure 18-1 cannot be carried by DIRECTV® via AM21 if the provider says it cannot. 
Just don't see dastardly behavior by DIRECTV®.


----------



## ClayKY (Jan 31, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Cable operators have different rules when it comes to locals, although for Time Warner Cable it kind of backfired when the stations they used objected and sued:
> http://deadline.com/2012/07/nexstar-time-warner-cable-hearst-retransmission-consent-suit-302453/
> 
> Satellite is limited to the stations that are in the Nielsen area and neighboring stations on the Significantly Viewed list. In some cases DirecTV has activated neighboring locals during a dispute, provided the spot beam coverage is enough, the problem though is usually only bordering counties have neighboring significantly viewed stations while the inner part of the market doesn't:
> http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/significantviewedstations112013.pdf


Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware TWC was sued for that.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## stanb42 (Dec 3, 2009)

To end the day, I did find the "right" 18-1 and added it to my "Normal" channel list and everything's like it was.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Or simply an antenna and modern TV.
> Pretty sure 18-1 cannot be carried by DIRECTV® via AM21 if the provider says it cannot.
> Just don't see dastardly behavior by DIRECTV®.


It isn't being carried by Directv, it is being received by antenna. Local stations can't prevent Directv equipment enabling reception via antenna any more than they could demand Samsung pay them to allow their TVs to receive their station.


----------



## tnnolman (Aug 9, 2009)

My uncle lives in NE Shelby county KY and he can pickup 18-1 and 18-2 if he can get off Time Warner Cable(Soon to be Comcast)Because they only get Louisville Stations. Louisville and Lexington are both 40 miles within bagdad,Ky. I guess that Directv cannot carry the channel as an out of market station because of the Louisville DMA. He could get it by antenna but it is about almost 50 years old. i might have to get an outside omnidirectional antenna for him so he can pick both Louisville and Lexington TV Stations.


----------



## Thomas Brunet (Jan 3, 2015)

Reality 101. The business model for local broadcasters decayed completely by 21st century. KATC (Cordillera owned) leveraged public safety in trade for revenue and market dominance. I know, I was Chief Operator there and native of Lafayette,LA. Our 1800' tower located ~2 miles removed from Branch, LA was without tower lighting (High Intensity Strobe) i.e. only 2 of 16 functioned for 14 months time, my entire tenure. The FAA requires notification within 30 minutes when just one obstruction light fails. KATC did NOT even monitor (via electronic telementry) tower light functionality. This what happens when Chief Engineers are not "engineers" and General Managers migrate from sales. My .02

thomas francis brunet

*attached is my FAA NOTAM and resigned the same day from KATC Communications


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk! That's pretty amazing......


----------



## Thomas Brunet (Jan 3, 2015)

Greetings Laxguy and DBSTalk,

KATC (ABC & CW) dominates the local market here in Lafayette,LA. As of January 1st KATC is broadcasting their (Cordillera) agenda...

"DirecTV dropped KATC and KATC CW from their lineup offerings"
"Call DirecTV and please tell them to add KATC back to their lineup... or drop DirecTV"

How many organizations/companies use i.e. public FCC license/privilege to broadcast nonsense to the very community they are licensed to serve?

thomas francis brunet


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

The Baltimore vs Pittsburgh NFL Playoff game is available live at NBC Live Sports Extra via browser or app.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Did a little comparative math on Cordillera's desire to raise its monthly rate (for one channel) per subscriber to around $3 per month. By comparison, the a la carte price for each of the four premium movie channel packages ranges from approximately $1 to $2 per channel. Purchasing collectively as part of Directv's Premier Package lowers the per movie channel cost even more. And last time I checked, the movie channels are commercial-free. 
No way this $3 request makes any sense as far as I can see. Not even close. 



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

All NFL playoff games will be available via live streaming this year. See new thread.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is another example of how insane that $3.00 figure is. Only one channel, ESPN, gets more than that at $6.04 The second most expensive channel, TNT, is less than half at $1.48 Source


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Cordillera must have realized the foolishness of their "less than a dime a day" demand. The info page has been revised to say:


> We are seeking just pennies a day of the significant fees that subscribers pay DirecTV each month.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

> *The 6 Longest TV Blackout Wars * Time Warner Cable customers near Corpus Christi, Texas, missed the Super Bowl last year, while the cable company fought with Cordillera Communications, which owns a handful of local TV stations in Texas, including an NBC affiliate. The dispute left subscribers without the NBC affiliate for longer than five months in 2011 and 2012.


Yikes! Cordillera was involved in the longest reported blackout war. This one could also swallow up the SuperBowl for its NBC affiliates.

Also reported here.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

kkl said:


> Yikes! Cordillera was involved in the longest reported blackout war. This one could also swallow up the SuperBowl for its NBC affiliates.
> 
> Also reported here.


At some point, you'd think the networks would get involved. They lose eyeballs for things like the super bowl.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

tonyd79 said:


> At some point, you'd think the networks would get involved. They lose eyeballs for things like the super bowl.


Cordillera is tiny, and there are only 5 NBC stations at risk. That's not going to move the needle on the Super Bowl ratings, especially given how many people watch somewhere other than home. It would only impact the people who have Directv and plan to host a Super Bowl party.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Cordillera is tiny, and there are only 5 NBC stations at risk. That's not going to move the needle on the Super Bowl ratings, especially given how many people watch somewhere other than home. It would only impact the people who have Directv and plan to host a Super Bowl party.


...And any bar/restaurant/commercial establishment in their local area...IE: Colorado Springs,CO


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Cordillera is tiny, and there are only 5 NBC stations at risk. That's not going to move the needle on the Super Bowl ratings, especially given how many people watch somewhere other than home. It would only impact the people who have Directv and plan to host a Super Bowl party.


I wasn't specifically talking about Cordillera but at the same time, the networks jockey for the best advantage they can get in each market. Other than the truly large markets, the networks really are made up of a lot of tiny stations. If an owner like Cordillera winds up screwing NBC for a decent amount of time (like it sounds they have done before), then I'm sure it comes up during talks for continuing the relationship. And maybe NBC, or whoever, does (or should) give them fair warning.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Noticed here in Tucson, that my NBC (KVOA) I cannot get on the OTA via AM21. Comes in static and garbled. Last time I checked it was razor sharp. I will do some troubleshooting later to see if it's the setup or whether someone is blocking anything. Maybe I'll do another OTA channel scan. WIll report back.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

peters4n6 said:


> Noticed here in Tucson, that my NBC (KVOA) I cannot get on the OTA via AM21. Comes in static and garbled. Last time I checked it was razor sharp. I will do some troubleshooting later to see if it's the setup or whether someone is blocking anything. Maybe I'll do another OTA channel scan. WIll report back.


the negotiations won't affect the channels you get via OTA. Directv no longer has permission to rebroadcast that channel. That won't knock out one you can get from another source.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> the negotiations won't affect the channels you get via OTA. Directv no longer has permission to rebroadcast that channel. That won't knock out one you can get from another source.


Correct. I'm having reception issues with all my OTAs. Must have had the antenna move from wind or there's something wrong in the connection


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is affecting people in 10 states.Not just Louisiana. 
It's nothing but...screw the customer,we want our money and we will say anything to get it. 
If it goes anything like the weather channel threats, these channels will remain dark. 
People are getting tired of cost increases for cable tv. 
They say cable and dishnetwork was OK with their contracts,but wait until they expire and Cordillera says, STICK EM" UP!!Way up !!!!!Dishnetwork is not going to play the game either. 
They are doing all this damage on their on.Because of simple greed!!!!
It's time to take a stand. 
If the advertisers want you to see their commercials,maybe they could pay the increase? LOL


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

NFL Baltimore @ New England streaming live at http://stream.nbcsports.com/snf/?pid=16471 (Directv.com login required).


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

getting nbc here in tucson....anyone else plagued by this dispute getting nbc?


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Something just happened here a couple minutes ago. KOAA channel 5 here in Colorado Springs just started up again!

Thank God! Missed 90% of the first quarter of the Pats/Ravens game but it is on now.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

peters4n6 said:


> getting nbc here in tucson....anyone else plagued by this dispute getting nbc?


just had announcement at bottom of screen saying agreement has been reached. if you dont have nbc you will have it shortly


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wonder who blinked? Directv getting angry calls about not seeing the playoff game, or Cordillera counting up the reduced revenue from local advertisers who were missing all the Directv eyeballs.

We'll never know, but it is interesting agreement was reached during the game.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Same announcement on Lexington KY's Cordillera's station. Already back on on Directv. Hope common sense and reality overcame greed. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Count me in as pleasantly surprised. It tells me that both sides were serious since they were negotiating over the weekend.

*KOAA5 and DirecTV reach an agreement; Signal restored*


> KOAA5 is pleased to announce we have reached an agreement with DirecTV. DirecTV has "flipped the switch" back on Saturday, January 10 at 3:10 p.m. mountain time.
> We want to thank everyone for their support throughout this process. We greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am SO. SO. SO. excited.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not really sure what I would see, but just checked the direct promise.com website to see what, if anything, might be there about the reaching of an agreement with our local Cordillera station. After providing my local zip code and having it identified correctly as my market, their summary was somewhat underwhelming: "There are currently no updates for your area. " Sorry I wasted my time!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Wonder who blinked? Directv getting angry calls about not seeing the playoff game, or Cordillera counting up the reduced revenue from local advertisers who were missing all the Directv eyeballs.
> 
> We'll never know, but it is interesting agreement was reached during the game.


I think the station finally accepted dtvs offer. I suggest this because it was during the game and not before. I think the stations figured that DIRECTV would blink and never let its customers miss playoff games. I think DIRECTV has no problem with that in this situation and the station finally figured that out.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

I turned on my local NBC outlet last night and low and behold it was on the air. Apparently, the dustup has been settled.


----------

